# Nicotine gets the blame



## Andre (2/6/15)

It is almost universally accepted that smokers get addicted to nicotine. Ask anyone around you. Ask yourself.

Thus, when @Alex and others posted research, which indicates that nicotine in itself is not addictive, I was somewhat sceptical. Of course, no one I told this to believed it. 

One team investigated all research carried out over extended periods of time on never smokers to test the benefit of (injected) nicotine on conditions like Alzheimers, Parkinsons, etcetera. None of the subjects of these tests became addicted to nicotine. It was explained that something in tobacco "re-wires" the brain to become addicted to nicotine. Very hard to swallow.

This morning I came across the research linked below, which explains how this "re-wiring" actually works. Now I understand why it is possible for us vapers to lower nicotine content (even to zero) over varying periods of time.

http://www.jneurosci.org/content/25/38/8593.full

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie (2/6/15)

If you haven't already, you should watch THE INSIDER

IMBD Link

_The Insider tells the true story of a man who decided to tell the world what the seven major tobacco companies knew (and concealed) about the dangers of their product. Jeffrey Wigand (Russell Crowe) was a scientist employed in research for a tobacco firm, Brown and Williamson. Not long after he was fired by Brown and Williamson, Wigand came into contact with Lowell Bergman (Al Pacino), a producer for 60 Minutes who worked closely with journalist Mike Wallace_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Thanks for the link to that paper @Andre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkDBN (2/6/15)

@r0gue z0mbie That movie was an eye opener. If i remember correctly they also covered the subject of nicotine packing, whereby they add ammonia into the tobacco to help with the Nicotine uptake. The report is old news published ages ago, but here it is again for those who wondered why the stinkies were just so hard to put down (Impact Booster)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/6/15)

MarkDBN said:


> @r0gue z0mbie That movie was an eye opener. If i remember correctly they also covered the subject of nicotine packing, whereby they add ammonia into the tobacco to help with the Nicotine uptake. The report is old news published ages ago, but here it is again for those who wondered why the stinkies were just so hard to put down (Impact Booster)



Ye, it was a massive eye-opener. I was shocked to say the least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

